# Cramping Hammies



## Jayne Scott (Jan 13, 2022)

Okay, so I often get major cramping in my hammies after a workout. My usual routine involves standing/seated leg curls. Sometimes I do a bit of straight leg deadlifts. Whats your experience with cramping hammies and what do you do to deal with it?


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

Mine have been cramping lately. I usually deal with it by getting angry and shouting at the wife


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

I was getting a lot of cramp, so I just hav a electrolyte tab in my water to sip during workout or cycling. 
Cheap one's from Home Bargains work just as good as expensive one's.


----------



## Jayne Scott (Jan 13, 2022)

sean m said:


> I was getting a lot of cramp, so I just hav a electrolyte tab in my water to sip during workout or cycling.
> Cheap one's from Home Bargains work just as good as expensive one's.


Thanks for sharing Sean.


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

Cramp is nearly always either too low sodium or potassium in the diet.

Sodium can be easily fixed by adding sea salt into some fruit juice before you exercise (i take in 5g per day minimum of good quality sea salt)

Potassium can be had from potatoes, bananas or coconut water. You can also supplement it with potassium citrate for relatively cheap.


----------

